# Shokugeki no Soma



## mrtofu (Dec 12, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Gahars (Dec 12, 2013)

And now Japan has graduated to straight up food porn.

Her face says no, but that bacon screams yes.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 12, 2013)

Drawn by an h artist? Terrible story confirmed.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jan 1, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Drawn by an h artist? Terrible story confirmed.


 
Hey, shit's tough. Sometimes you need to do some H to make ends meet. And no, Shokugeki no Soma isn't bad.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 1, 2014)

jurassicplayer said:


> Hey, shit's tough. Sometimes you need to do some H to make ends meet. And no, Shokugeki no Soma isn't bad.


It was a joke


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 2, 2014)

You forgot to mention with h comes this.


Spoiler


----------

